# Sound not working



## Lasse (Nov 23, 2009)

When I log into FreeBSD I get the following error message:
Sound server informational message:Error while initializing the sound driver: device /dev/dsp can't be opened (no such file or directory)
The sound server will continue using the null output device.

My system:
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE i386 with KDE 3.5.
My audio chip:Analog Devices AD1988B.

Thanks in advance/
Lasse.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2009)

Handbook: 7.2 Setting Up the Sound Card


----------

